# Jumping Shrimp!



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

So, I posted this once..in the wrong spot. Anyways, I have an open top 2.5 gal tank with bamboo that breaks the water line. I was wondering if anyone has had a problem with shrimp climbing plants and jumping out?


----------



## Gibbons (Mar 31, 2010)

I have ghost shrimp in my tank, and though I see them climb to the top of plants and even side of the tank, I've yet to see them attempt to jump out. I also still have the same amount so I'm sure they didn't. 

I have a hood now so I don't know if they are trying to while I'm not looking. But they never did when I didn't have it.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with shrimps gettin out. But they do crawl over the dividers that I have.


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

I've heard that bamboo shrimp are little escape artists....so I was kinda worried...


----------



## Labeledsk8r (Sep 12, 2009)

s3kshun62 said:


> I've heard that bamboo shrimp are little escape artists....so I was kinda worried...


yeah but those are practicly baby lobsters lololol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

i haven't had trouble with them getting out, but the little buggers sure can jump!!!!!! When I first got mine, after aclimating I netted one, it FLEW jumping out of the net onto the floor! I screamed! AH! I quick scooped it up with a piece of paper 'cause I didn't want to touch it. 

So, be careful.


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah I'm still a bit on edge...I may wait another month..give the tank more time to set..build up a good supply of food for it. It'll also give me time to get that netting on top in place.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

I have, what I _considered_, a flawless means of introducing new animals to my tanks, by putting them in a cup with a tiny little hole in it that drips quickly away, and I add small amounts of the aquarium water to it in order to "cleanse" it.

I used this with Rasbora, a molly, and some of my bettas without any problems at all. 

Then I tried it with my first ghost shrimp. Needless to say, I had no idea these guys could jump so wildly. Only literally jumped into my kitchen sink garbage disposal. It was one very, very lucky individual to have jumped again, RIGHT out of it and into my hand. 

I'm not sure about most shrimp, but ghost shrimp _can_ jump. THe same ghost shrimp somehow jumped out of my aquarium. I have yet to find him, but I've since introduced methods to completely block any of the others from getting out. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

I've had cherry shrimps and they jump also. Found one completely dehydrated on my floor behind the tank once when I was sweeping. Think he climbed the hose and then jumped which would be ... stupid!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> i haven't had trouble with them getting out, but the little buggers sure can jump!!!!!! When I first got mine, after aclimating I netted one, it FLEW jumping out of the net onto the floor! I screamed! AH! I quick scooped it up with a piece of paper 'cause I didn't want to touch it.
> 
> So, be careful.


Same thing happened to mine when I was trying to get him out of the tank to clean! They're crazy.


----------

